# Pure Combat: Operation TKO



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*








May 2, 2009

Travis Air Force Base,
Fairfield, Calif.

Kenneth Alexander vs. Muzimal Khan
Rico Altamirano vs. Doug Defenderier
Terry Broughton vs. Chris Sheridan
Mike Peterson vs. Jose Briseno 

For the under card: Chris Sulamo, Jason Wayne Kinross, James Reed, Josh Fry, Chris Tangonan, Daniel Oseguera, Steve Ronneberg, Jose Briseno, Haizam Golez, Damon Creal, Daniel Hodges, Justin Castrillo, Tony Amaya and Josh Paiva.​*


----------

